# B&R: Love It or Hate It



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I've read on several occasions that people either love B&R or they hate it.
_*What are the reasons you love it?*_

(I'm particularly interested in your response in relationship to the BR01s and BR03s.)

Just getting myself familiarized with the brand.

Thanks,


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Unique, big and bold, different.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The only B & R that held my interest was the Geneva 123, the rest -

What happened to thumbs down?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Watchbreath said:


> The only B & R that held my interest was the Geneva 123, the rest -
> 
> What happened to thumbs down?


Thumbs down for another thread. I would like to keep this one focused on _why_ members like their B&R.
Thanks!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

thsiao said:


> Unique, big and bold, different.


+1 on these points! They certainly offer you enough choices in color to fit anyone's tastes.
And the biggest plus..............................How often do you see someone wearing it??? |>|>


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

rockin'ron said:


> ...How often do you see someone wearing it??? |>|>


True. The first and only time I've ever seen a B&R on someone's wrist was in some high-end restaurant about 8 years ago. I had barely heard of the company but recognized the watch. The peculiar and unfamiliar watch that night, from across the restaurant, managed to intrigue me merely by its design. I still remember the prominence by which it sat on the wrist, yet so fitting among lobster and wine -- and women and swine.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

.......great post!
but of course very subjective indeed!

I initially discovered their bold and different design, and loved the concept and what was behind the brand.
They are different and not everyone wears them making them rare to see, unlike other brands.
I then got to know the guys behind the brand, I then was offered this very unique position, I now find myself in!!!
I work for them!!
So of course, I love them!!!

....keep your eyes open, as they are a young and fresh company with plenty of great and interesting ideas!!!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

powerband said:


> True. The first and only time I've ever seen a B&R on someone's wrist was in some high-end restaurant about 8 years ago. I had barely heard of the company but recognized the watch. The peculiar and unfamiliar watch that night, from across the restaurant, managed to intrigue me merely by its design. I still remember the prominence by which it sat on the wrist, yet so fitting among lobster and wine -- and women and swine.


hehehehe....
It's been 8 years since you've seen one in the wild. That means that when you wear one, you'll stand out of the crowd. b-)


----------



## marcdelro (Mar 18, 2011)

rockin'ron said:


> +1 on these points! They certainly offer you enough choices in color to fit anyone's tastes.
> And the biggest plus..............................How often do you see someone wearing it??? |>|>


exactly why i bought my 03-92


----------



## marcdelro (Mar 18, 2011)

thsiao said:


> Unique, big and bold, different.


this to, and price of the 03-92 is not to high.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

marcdelro said:


> this to, and price of the 03-92 is not to high.


What is the on-going price for a new 03-92?

Thanks,


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

powerband said:


> What is the on-going price for a new 03-92?
> 
> Thanks,


They have different prices.
Basic SS is $3400
Basic Carbon $3900
Carbon w/ a twist (blue, phantom, heritage) $4200. I believe these are limited production (NOT limited edition)
Ceramic $4500
Radar $4500
There is a preowned basic SS in the Sales forum going for $1900 right now. It's clean and still has warranty left on it. You should check it out. That's a good deal!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

rockin'ron said:


> They have different prices.
> Basic SS is $3400
> Basic Carbon $3900
> Carbon w/ a twist (blue, phantom, heritage) $4200. I believe these are limited production (NOT limited edition)
> ...


Thanks so much, Ron.
I've been in touch with a few local ADs and they have quoted some very good prices on a new steel 03-92.
I'm about 1 day away from owning one.

Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

powerband said:


> Thanks so much, Ron.
> I've been in touch with a few local ADs and they have quoted some very good prices on a new steel 03-92.
> I'm about 1 day away from owning one.
> 
> ...


GLWP Johnny!!! And make sure to post some pics when you get it!!!


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I like B&R; very unique style, especially the Instrument lineup. The BR03s are my choice as I prefer the 42mm size, but I do wish the 03s had a screwdown like the 01s. I don't know if I could have a B&R as my only watch, but as part of my rotation, it's always fun when it's time to strap on my 03-92 as it has great wrist presence and is one of my most comfortable watches on the wrist.

Good luck with your purchase and post some pictures when it arrives!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Love it, wish other "companies" would stop ripping their designs though.


----------



## helidoc (Feb 12, 2011)

In a world of me-too derivative designs, they really stand out, which makes it love for me. It would be nice if they would use a higher standard of movement though


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

helidoc said:


> In a world of me-too derivative designs, they really stand out, which makes it love for me. It would be nice if they would use a higher standard of movement though


Maybe they will someday. I think the brand is unique and it's a brand you either love or hate.


----------



## red_dave (Oct 5, 2011)

I love the combination of boldness and class in the BR01 series.

Top of my list of watches to acquire.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i love it. my wife hates it. i just havent gotten one yet because i dont know how it would look on my wrist. love how they look in the ADs.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

the only time i saw one was in Hong Kong. never in the usa or europe.


----------



## kjavis (Aug 12, 2011)

simple, bold and black on black phantom rox, (despite the fact you can't read it at night) :/


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm THIS CLOSE to pulling the trigger on a BR01. B&R was the first watch that really grabbed my attention when I got hooked on watches a few years ago, but I've been resisting the urge. I'm spending too much time hitting watch stores looking at them...


----------



## sf_loft (Nov 22, 2011)

sgrenald said:


> I'm THIS CLOSE to pulling the trigger on a BR01. B&R was the first watch that really grabbed my attention when I got hooked on watches a few years ago, but I've been resisting the urge. I'm spending too much time hitting watch stores looking at them...


+1 - I was never a watch person until B&R caught my eye. Love the old cockpit gauge look. The bold shape, size, and uniqueness makes it appealing, yet it's subtle and not too much bling. Well I guess it depends on which on you get.


----------



## sf_loft (Nov 22, 2011)

I love it and this is my first automatic watch. I never could justify spending the kind of money on a watch, but after discovering B&R, I was sold. This will be my only watch and will buy a variety of straps for the right occasion.

Just picked her up yesterday BR 03-51 GMT (Titanium + CF)


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Like!- great legible designs


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

sf_loft said:


> I love it and this is my first automatic watch. I never could justify spending the kind of money on a watch, but after discovering B&R, I was sold. This will be my only watch and will buy a variety of straps for the right occasion.
> 
> Just picked her up yesterday BR 03-51 GMT (Titanium + CF)
> 
> ...


----------



## Hirsty (Feb 8, 2009)

The design is big, bold & simple. I own an 02 and, whilst not the 01 or 03 asked about, it shares these qualities. It is also tough with a tool feel to it whilst still able to be worn in a business enviroment. 

These pieces really stand out. Whilst I no longer have reason to go to work in Canary Wharf (I'm a brewer now, no longer a banker), when I was there, you would see no end to IWCs, Omegas, Rolex, Pateks, etc but you would never see a B&R. I was often asked about my 02.

p.s. I love all the above listed watch companies and want at least two pieces from each one.


----------



## ayn (Aug 7, 2006)

I actually have seen quite a few BRs around here, I even saw a BR03-92 Phantom outside the downtown Apple Store. I like BR coz they are pretty minimalistic and unique (square dials are cool), also pretty understated. There are just too many PAMs here (I like them too, but too expensive, and way too many people wear them here). I'm also digging a Sinn though.

Update: just picked up my new (to me) BR this morning!


----------



## EF76 (Apr 27, 2011)

Its my favorite watch to wear. Its cool without being too ostentatious. I respect the quality and the range of styles. I will definitely own more in the future. I like the comaraderie of the ownership too. I dont get the same feeling from fellow owners of other brands quite as much. And you'll very seldom see one out in the wild.


----------



## videokill (Dec 12, 2011)

i loved it the minute i set my eyes on it .. though it was just on an ad! but it wasn't an ordinary ad! lol.. finally owned one after a few years.. my gf can't understand the price tag.. but hey, it's MY watch! ha.. whenever i wanted to settle for a lookalike (what I could afford then..) she would say.. "if you want a bell n ross....get a bell n ross" ha ha.. so three days in.. i am looking for reasons to go out.. just to wear it. It's bold. and it makes a clear statement. love it.


----------



## Rescue (Aug 24, 2008)

Love it. Have a BR 01, Black with Blue, LTD. Why? Like others said, Big Bold Unique. I'm also an aviation guy, and looking like a dial/instrument-I dig it. Here is the other reason-most people dont know what a B&R is, good and bad? yes. 
I get more compliments when I wear this, than my other watches. Probably my best example was just before I went overseas, I was at the check out line in Publix (somewhat upscale chain of grocery stores in the SE US) and the register kid, maybe 21, noticed the watch and made a comment about it, something to the effect of 'nice watch sir.' That happens all the time, whether it is, holy big watch! or that is a unique watch, etc....I actually brought it out to Afghanistan with me this go, sorta by accident, but it is here non the less. I wear it on special occasions, such as Christmas, New Years, Bday, etc....Keeps me happy...


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Rescue said:


> Love it. Have a BR 01, Black with Blue, LTD. Why? Like others said, Big Bold Unique. I'm also an aviation guy, and looking like a dial/instrument-I dig it. Here is the other reason-most people dont know what a B&R is, good and bad? yes.
> I get more compliments when I wear this, than my other watches. Probably my best example was just before I went overseas, I was at the check out line in Publix (somewhat upscale chain of grocery stores in the SE US) and the register kid, maybe 21, noticed the watch and made a comment about it, something to the effect of 'nice watch sir.' That happens all the time, whether it is, holy big watch! or that is a unique watch, etc....I actually brought it out to Afghanistan with me this go, sorta by accident, but it is here non the less. I wear it on special occasions, such as Christmas, New Years, Bday, etc....Keeps me happy...


GREAT story, RESCUE!!!
WE need pics of it 'in Action'!!!!


----------



## LeDiep (Dec 18, 2010)

Speaking as a web designer, I love the B&R considering the big, bold, white-on-black, easy to read straight-forwardness of the BR-03-92 SS. In fact, I very much relate B&R's design to Apple laptops: grey + black + white, in nice clear fonts. Durable, different, and desirable with touch of industrial.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the BR series. The BR01 is a little big for me but I love the BR03... you get the styling of the BR series without it taking over your arm.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

I love it but don't wear it often enough. My wife wears it more than I do and I looks huge on her 110lb frame.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i really like B&R and have thought of buying one, but my wife hates them so much it has made it difficult to purchase one. we were at a tourneau in vegas last week and she walked around with me. she watches me as i try on watches, but with B&R she won't even stop by the counter, she just moves on. she never tells me not to buy a watch. she always says, "if you like it, then get it." however with B&R, she says, "i don't like any of them. do what you want?"


----------

